# peut on enregistrer sur DVD un film qui passe a la TV?????



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juin 2003)

avec un alu 12 " superdrive,peut -t-on ,si on se connecte a la TV ,numériser un programme et ensuite le graver sur un DVD???

SYD


----------



## Foguenne (5 Juin 2003)

Avec ceci par exemple pour numériser  et après  une visite et prise d'infos ici par exemple, ça doit-être possible.
J'imagine qu'il y a beaucoup d'autre solutions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








La "visite et prise d'infos" n'est pas indispensable mais bon ça aide surement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Extrait des caractéristiques techniques:

TV tuner Pal/Secam intégré fonctionnant sur Mac 
-Convertit les films TV en format DV pour un montage rapide, facile et de qualité .

Si tu enregistres d'abord le film sur une VHS ou platine DVDr tu peux utiliser  l'appareil qui est testé ici. 
Une autre solution  est testée là-bas


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2003)

ficelle fait ça avec un petit boitier qui numérise en mpeg1.


----------

